# Why lyft is a far better company for drivers than uber.



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

heres a few reasons why
Lyft is better then uber and why drivers should always support lyft over uber pings..
Lyft has a tip function on the app ( I've gotten a 15 dollar tip of a 30 dollar ride.)
Lyft always try to pay drivers a decent pay per mile
Lyft explains the star system to riders before they cast that elicit 1 star for no apparent reason. You rate anybody under a 4 on Lyft and you won't link to them again.
Lyft will work with drivers if they fall below the 4.6 threshold verses uber can care less.
Lyft has a very good mentor program that pay drivers to help onboard other drivers which is a great incentive to maintain good ratings. (35 dollars per mentor session is a very decent compensation for your time and gas.)
Lyft should be drivers first choice in my opinion. Lyft also makes changes based on drivers input.
Lyft Also charges the rider the safe ride fee and not the drivers. If uber didn't exist Lyft will be a far superior company.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

I wish there was Lyft in my area, I would give them a shot for sure...


----------



## toolian (Jan 15, 2015)

I agree, but uber doesn't charge the driver the safe ride fee.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

I believe the driver and pax both need to rate 3 and below to not see each other.


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

toolian said:


> I agree, but uber doesn't charge the driver the safe ride fee.


Not precisely, no...but it does come into play for a minimum fare. I'll use this example: Uber's min fare in my market was (until recently), $4.00, and it was the same for Lyft.

In the net calculation, Uber takes the $1 SRF and SUBTRACTS from the minimum fare, taking 20% of what's remaining. $4.00 - $1.00 - 20% = $2.40 net for the driver.

In Lyft's calculation, they add on the $1.55 Trust and Safety fee AFTER subtracting their commission, so $4.00 - 20% = $3.20 net for the driver.

That's the only time it really affect's the driver's bottom line, but there is also a psychological hit, since the fare shown to the driver at the end of the Uber trip includes the fee, beefing up what the driver THINKS he is making. Lyft adds in on only on the passenger side, keeping the driver's expectations realistic about what they're making.


----------



## Veller (May 30, 2014)

One Lyft's major shortcoming is drivers' inability to know whether they received a prime time ping or a regular one. Two days ago I was at The Forum in LA in the center of 150% Prime time zone. Got a ping from right there. Didn't even have to move the car. Passengers came to me. It was a hassle to get out of there. According to my calculations, it should have been around $50 trip. When I ended it, to my utter astonishment, it was a regular ride without ANY prime time surcharge. Obviously if I knew it before hand I would never have accepted this ride considering that even Uber had *2x surge at the moment I accepted that ping. I wrote Lyft asking how is it possible that in the middle of 150% surcharge I got a regular ping and still waiting on their answer. After this incident I lost my trust in Lyft and currently don't have any desire to take their jobs. I wonder if there is a way to know what kind of ping you accept?


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> heres a few reasons why
> Lyft is better then uber a.


Lyft is slightly better. FAR better? Ease off the kool-aid friend as Lyft rates are just as low in most markets where it competes against Uber.

Once Lyft becomes better known in your market, there will be no difference between a Lyft passenger and Uber passenger.

Less pings in Lyft means more deadhead miles. So you show your support for Lyft by literally making less money even if Lyft's rates are higher in your market.

Lyft really needs to end the will I? won't I? get prime time ambiguity. Why turn on Lyft if you know Uber is surging 2X in the same area?


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

It's the mystery fare that kills it for me. Plus or regular ping? Drive 20 minutes to find out? Not for me at this time



leroy jenkins said:


> Lyft is slightly better. FAR better? Ease off the kool-aid friend as Lyft rates are just as low in most markets where it competes against Uber.
> 
> Once Lyft becomes better known in your market, there will be no difference between a Lyft passenger and Uber passenger.
> 
> ...


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

Scenicruiser said:


> It's the mystery fare that kills it for me. Plus or regular ping? Drive 20 minutes to find out? Not for me at this time


20 mins is too much for either fare really, but I think Plus fares show up with a blue box around the PAX name and regular fares show up with a pink box around the PAX info?


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

iMakeTheMaps said:


> 20 mins is too much for either fare really, but I think Plus fares show up with a blue box around the PAX name and regular fares show up with a pink box around the PAX info?


Really if this is so I will give it a try


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

You're also not looking at the big picture. If you're involved in an accident Lyfts deductible is $2,500! Ubers is $1,000. Crazy! You pay no matter what! http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhu...surance-coverage-but-a-collision-gap-remains/


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> You're also not looking at the big picture. If you're involved in an accident Lyfts deductible is $2,500! Ubers is $1,000. Crazy! You pay no matter what! http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhu...surance-coverage-but-a-collision-gap-remains/


don't get in a accident. The deductible should be the last thing on your mind. You get into an accident and you will be dropped by your insurance company. Uber still not a better company because they have a cheaper deductible.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> don't get in a accident. The deductible should be the last thing on your mind. You get into an accident and you will be dropped by your insurance company. Uber still not a better company because they have a cheaper deductible.


"Don't get into an accident" lol good advice. Next time I get rear ended at a traffic light I'll make sure to move. Haha!


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> "Don't get into an accident" lol good advice. Next time I get rear ended at a traffic light I'll make sure to move. Haha!


Dont drive for ride share if you feel the way you do. Go get a real job. Or just drive your beloved uber.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Dont drive for ride share if you feel the way you do. Go get a real job. Or just drive your beloved uber.


I already quit!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

toolian said:


> I agree,* but uber doesn't charge the driver the safe ride fee*.


Uber and the IRS disagree with you.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Ever in an accident? 
Uber deductible $1k
Lyft deductible $2,500

You might change your mind quick about who's the better option. 
And Uber allows drivers to earn a hell of a lot more via Surge. Helps when you have to pay that deductible.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> Ever in an accident?
> Uber deductible $1k
> Lyft deductible $2,500
> 
> ...


Then everyone needs to stop complaining about uber if it's so great.


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> You're also not looking at the big picture. If you're involved in an accident Lyfts deductible is $2,500! Ubers is $1,000. Crazy! You pay no matter what! http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhu...surance-coverage-but-a-collision-gap-remains/


Guys just found out the real deal with 1000.00 with uber insurance deductible, i picked up a PAX who is an uber driver and go involved into an accident. He was not at fault, he filed for the 1000 deductible with fuber insurance minions and even though he wasn't at fault he , his deductible is NOT REFUNDABLE. He was out 1000.00 bucks regardless !!!!!


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> "Don't get into an accident" lol good advice. Next time I get rear ended at a traffic light I'll make sure to move. Haha!


if some hits you it want affect you our uber our lyft it will be there insurence that the person that hit your


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Neither is a good job to have full time


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> heres a few reasons why
> Lyft is better then uber and why drivers should always support lyft over uber pings..
> 
> Lyft has a tip function on the app ( I've gotten a 15 dollar tip of a 30 dollar ride.)


I used to agree with that - but after thousands of Uber rides, even though only 5% of my riders tip, the tips are MUCH larger than I ever got with Lyft - averaging 20% of my earnings over since Jan 1 when I started tracking... and they are cash. Example: this evening a $6.50 fare tipped me $20. Fri night a $30 fare tipped me $10. As long as my tips are averaging around 20% of EARNINGS (not fares!) I don't want a 'tip' button in the app because I know from Lyft experience that only 10%-15% of Lyft riders tip - and their tips tend to be in the $2 range.


> Lyft always try to pay drivers a decent pay per mile


Used to be - but the difference today is negligible... more importantly, with Lyft I had to drive far more UNPAID miles to pick-up riders since they were always further away (in my market - ymmv).


> Lyft explains the star system to riders before they cast that elicit 1 star for no apparent reason. You rate anybody under a 4 on Lyft and you won't link to them again.


I don't buy it. Lyft riders - in my experience - had just as little a clue about the rating system as Uber riders.[/QUOTE]


> Lyft will work with drivers if they fall below the 4.6 threshold


I don't know where you come up with that - but I know from personal experience that's not true.


> Lyft has a very good mentor program


Good for whom? Certainly not the on-boarding drivers. And if the 'mentor' was any good at being a Lyft driver, they wouldn't waste their time and mileage for $35... they'd be out driving. My Lyft mentor cut things short to accept an Uber ping!


> Lyft Also charges the rider the safe ride fee and not the drivers. If uber didn't exist Lyft will be a far superior company.


Holy crap ... the SRF as an 'issue' is such a MYTH. Whether it's Lyft or Uber, that $ comes out of the pocket of the rider and into the wallet of the TNC - collected through the FARE 'you charge' the rider (meaning, it's a non-impact line item for the driver). When you file your taxes you SUBTRACT the SRF fees collected/paid from your earnings. You never see the SRF fees in your weekly deposits - and you never send the SRFs to the TNC - they just take them and put your name on them for tax purposes.

I would love to still be driving Lyft... but in my market, every Lyft ride I accepted meant I was probably going to miss TWO ride requests from Uber. When I was driving Lyft there were days I felt I was the only Lyft driver in the city - ride request were sending me 20, 30 , 40 minutes away to do min fare rides. No thank you. Here, the only Lyft driver's are those who are running both Lyft and Uber.

What kills me is that while the Lyft top execs are really good people trying to make their system work for everyone (drivers & riders), their systems SUCK, their CSRs are NON-RESPONSIVE idiots with little knowledge and less authority to actually DO anything. Uber is the opposite: management that is evil - it's leader, the Prince of Darkness... and they still have the best systems out there (so far - and yeah, I know it's far from perfect) and CSRs that in my experience have always gotten everything done that I've asked (even if it might have taken a half dozen emails to get it done).

Just my opinions - based on my experience with both companies... no need to flame me.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Well mentoring pays me about 1000 bucks a week. So I'm good with them. Continue to make all that money your making with uber and I'll continue making money with lyft.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Well mentoring pays me about 1000 bucks a week. So I'm good with them. Continue to make all that money your making with uber and I'll continue making money with lyft.


Well, that would be the reason now, wouldn't it!
And least now we know that you had an agenda for this thread:
You need to on-board drivers for Lyft to the tune of 28 to 29 drivers a week in order to make that $1,000 wk.
So... after working 35-45 hours mentoring for Lyft, how many hours a week do you drive Lyft?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Well, that would be the reason now, wouldn't it!
> And least now we know that you had an agenda for this thread:
> You need to on-board drivers for Lyft to the tune of 28 to 29 drivers a week in order to make that $1,000 wk.
> So... after working 35-45 hours mentoring for Lyft, how many hours a week do you drive Lyft?


Why do people want to argue just for the sake of arguing? If you like uber over lyft then please continue to drive for them. I'm not going to back and forth defending my opinion.


----------



## ncat13 (Jun 20, 2015)

Why does everything turn into an argument? I have been a member for a few months but afraid to post because of this! If it works for you ubprince then so be it!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

It's not an argument to disagree with someone's opinion. It's also disingenuous for for someone to start thread supposedly on one topic when they have an ulterior motive or personal agenda. UberBlackPr1nce thread here about 'why drive Lyft instead of Uber had incorrect info... and, since he makes his living on-boarding Lyft drivers, in my opinion only, is the same as as an Uber employee posting why drivers should drive Uber instead of Lyft.

If someone here doesn't find that information a little interesting or useful, that's fine.... just read on and ignore it.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> It's not an argument to disagree with someone's opinion. It's also disingenuous for for someone to start thread supposedly on one topic when they have an ulterior motive or personal agenda. UberBlackPr1nce thread here about 'why drive Lyft instead of Uber had incorrect info... and, since he makes his living on-boarding Lyft drivers, in my opinion only, is the same as as an Uber employee posting why drivers should drive Uber instead of Lyft.
> 
> If someone here doesn't find that information a little interesting or useful, that's fine.... just read on and ignore it.


The point I was making was lyft will ask any driver to be a mentor, I was asked 3 weeks into driving. I think that it is nice that lyft provides an added incentive and I also still drive. But the thread wasn't started to attract hypocritical uber x drivers who complain religiously about uber to now defend them. You have many post condemning uber but now your putting up a fight for them. This is not a disagreement you are just confused and I don't care to go back and forth.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> The point I was making was lyft will ask any driver to be a mentor, I was asked 3 weeks into driving. I think that it is nice that lyft provides an added incentive and I also still drive. But the thread wasn't started to attract hypocritical uber x drivers who complain religiously about uber to now defend them. You have many post condemning uber but now your putting up a fight for them. This is not a disagreement you are just confused and I don't care to go back and forth.


I'm not confused about anything... and I pretty clear with your agenda and the purpose of your post. Which would have been fine if you'd been upfront about it. The fact that I call out BS when I see it (Uber, Lyft or a post here) and post positive things when I see them (with Uber, Lyft, or a post here) demonstrates that I do not have an agenda, am open-minded and make every effort to understand all sides of a discussion - whether I agree or disagree.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I'm not confused about anything... and I pretty clear with your agenda and the purpose of your post. Which would have been fine if you'd been upfront about it. The fact that I call out BS when I see it (Uber, Lyft or a post here) and post positive things when I see them (with Uber, Lyft, or a post here) demonstrates that I do not have an agenda, am open-minded and make every effort to understand all sides of a discussion - whether I agree or disagree.


I'm done with this guy. 
Next!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks for the announcement!
(and I give you a lot of credit - seriously - for not trying to justify your blatantly self-serving post.)


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Thanks for the announcement!
> (and I give you a lot of credit - seriously - for not trying to justify your blatantly self-serving post.)


Lol Nah I make money regardless. You really want the last word. I'm uber black/suv, with black car and mentoring I average over 2000 dollars in a week. I can care less about some hidden agenda self-serving mess you think I'm doing. I was just starting a random covo on a dead thread. I'll entertain yourbecause apparently your lonely not making money on uber or whatever platform you drive for.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

> I'm done with this guy.


somehow I just KNEW you did it mean it.

And (again, seriously) congrats on being a Lyft driver and mentor who makes over $100,000/yr.
I wonder how many of you are out there?
I wonder if there are any NON-black-car drivers making over $100,000/yr.
And I wonder if that $100,000+ is gross or deposited earnings.
(same question about Uber... I'm not singling out Lyft)


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> somehow I just KNEW you did it mean it.
> 
> And (again, seriously) congrats on being a Lyft driver and mentor who makes over $100,000/yr.
> I wonder how many of you are out there?
> ...


I'll let you figure out the details to the extent of my income. I can say though that I'm comfortable utilizing both platforms. I just think lyft is a better company when looking out for drivers.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I'll let you figure out the details to the extent of my income.


You know I don't care about your personal income (and it's none of my business). You brought it up - twice - and I think that might give newer drivers the impression that anyone with a license and a Corolla could be doing what you are (on Lyft or Uber) and that's just not the case. You've made a significant investment in your vehicle and of your time. The overwhelming number of ride-share drivers don't do either - and they should not expect the same results as someone who is doing this as a career.



> I can say though that I'm comfortable utilizing both platforms. I just think lyft is a better company when looking out for drivers.


Good... I'm glad it's working for you.
I think that's the key to ride-share
- everyone finding what works for their own unique situation.
I also thinks it's good that we have at least two platforms to work with in many major markets...
as that opens up more opportunities for more people.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You know I don't care about your personal income (and it's none of my business). You brought it up - twice - and I think that might give newer drivers the impression that anyone with a license and a Corolla could be doing what you are (on Lyft or Uber) and that's just not the case. You've made a significant investment in your vehicle and of your time. The overwhelming number of ride-share drivers don't do either - and they should not expect the same results as someone who is doing this as a career.
> 
> Good... I'm glad it's working for you.
> I think that's the key to ride-share
> ...


Well at least you sound less aggressive with this post. I hope people do their homework and realize theirs different tiers to this. I always talk about the crazy low rates uber x has and that's why I made this thread to offer my opinion, because in my opinion lyft provides more opportunity like becoming a mentor whereas uber doesn't. I feel that lyft is better for drivers.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

I've heard from drivers in a few cities that they are happy with what they do with Lyft, but not here in Cleveland. There just aren't enough riders using the app - and that's because drivers (like me) who signed on, were being pinged to driver absurd distances for min fares - and Lyft treated those who refused to drive 20 min for a min fare very badly. Lyft is just non-existent here now.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I've heard from drivers in a few cities that they are happy with what they do with Lyft, but not here in Cleveland. There just aren't enough riders using the app - and that's because drivers (like me) who signed on, were being pinged to driver absurd distances for min fares - and Lyft treated those who refused to drive 20 min for a min fare very badly. Lyft is just non-existent here now.


Which is sad because drivers control the market.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Which is sad because drivers control the market.


Explain, please...
Do you mean that 'without enough drivers a company can't build up enough of a clientele to maintain a market'?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Explain, please...
> Do you mean that 'without enough drivers a company can't build up enough of a clientele to maintain a market'?


Well riders have expressed to me that they chose uber only because they have more drivers available and close by. I believe most riders have both apps. Drivers can control everything if they only used their brains


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I used to agree with that - but after thousands of Uber rides, even though only 5% of my riders tip, the tips are MUCH larger than I ever got with Lyft - averaging 20% of my earnings over since Jan 1 when I started tracking... and they are cash. Example: this evening a $6.50 fare tipped me $20. Fri night a $30 fare tipped me $10. As long as my tips are averaging around $20 of EARNINGS (not fares!) I don't want a 'tip' button in the app because I know from Lyft experience that only 10%-15% of Lyft riders tip - and their tips tend to be in the $2 range.


I find this interesting, for the simple fact that it is the opposite of my experiences. Not saying you are wrong, just interesting. I like to get varying perspectives. And I don't have your sample size thousands either.

Credit card tips seem higher, imho. Which is not to say I haven't had some nice tips from Uber riders. And my Uber tips have been growing, but my belief in why this has occurred goes against what other often say here.... I engage most of my customers in conversation, those that want it at least. They pay for the ride and tip for the experience, has been my thought.

In business, one always wants to make it easy for a customer to do business with them. Lyft in my markets does NOT make it easy to do business with them. The tip button for Uber however, imho, is a tool in that arsenal.

Again, just my experiences.


----------



## AFL2015 (Jul 11, 2015)

I like the Lyft brand adn feel more than Uber. In DFW Lyft pays more per ride. The PROBLEM - Lyft has a little brand awareness, and needs to do real marketing. I can keep the Lyft app open for 30-minutes with no rides, and switch to Uber and get a ride in less than 5-minutes. I want to prefer Lyft, but I can get near back-to-back rides on Uber - n0t Lyft. When I keep both apps open at the same time I ALWAYS get an Uber hit first....


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

AFL2015 said:


> I like the Lyft brand adn feel more than Uber. In DFW Lyft pays more per ride. The PROBLEM - Lyft has a little brand awareness, and needs to do real marketing. I can keep the Lyft app open for 30-minutes with no rides, and switch to Uber and get a ride in less than 5-minutes. I want to prefer Lyft, but I can get near back-to-back rides on Uber - n0t Lyft. When I keep both apps open at the same time I ALWAYS get an Uber hit first....


That was my experience as well... and why I gave up on Lyft.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Credit card tips seem higher, imho. In business, one always wants to make it easy for a customer to do business with them. Lyft in my markets does NOT make it easy to do business with them. The tip button for Uber however, imho, is a tool in that arsenal.


With Lyft, only around 20% of my riders tipped - and it was generally in the $1-$3 range.
With Uber, I get handed 5s & 10s - and even though I get fewer riders tipping, the tips are so much larger that they actually make a huge difference. I just got back from a $13 fare that tipped $10.. that's 76%. Figured on the earnings instead of the fare, that's 104% tip. I never got tips of that percentage with Lyft.


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Good for whom? Certainly not the on-boarding drivers. And if the 'mentor' was any good at being a Lyft driver, they wouldn't waste their time and mileage for $35... they'd be out driving. My Lyft mentor cut things short to accept an Uber ping!


Mentoring, or a program like it, is good for the industry. Face-to-face meeting helps keep bad drivers and scary cars off the road. I believe it is something that makes Lyft a better option for passengers than UberX, and I explain in detail why, just about every day.

Someone who makes an UberX request can easily be getting a driver who is out for his first day...and maybe you are even his first pickup. Are you feeling lucky? That driver has very likely not met anyone from Uber, has not talked to anyone from Uber on the phone, and has probably not even exchanged personal emails with someone from Uber. Uber thought he looked good enough on paper, and has sent him out to be further evaluated by paying customers. If he's a disaster, so be it. That awesome star system will weed him out...eventually. After giving how many unpleasant and/or scary rides? Who knows.

The Lyft mentor system is not perfect, but I've failed quite a few drivers who were already working with Uber, and for good reason.

You want your wife/girlfriend/mother using UberX and rolling the dice? I don't.

For the onboarding drivers, most of them welcome the opportunity to meet with an experienced driver, and ask questions.

As for being out driving instead of mentoring...give me mentor sessions any day. What mileage am I spending? In the old system, I just parked wherever I was, and the applicant came to me. In 2.0, I schedule sessions where I want to schedule them, and I don't accept applicants who are outside of my area. I can also schedule sessions back-to-back at the same place without spending a drop of gas or wearing out my car.


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Veller said:


> One Lyft's major shortcoming is drivers' inability to know whether they received a prime time ping or a regular one.


Agreed. This is one area Lyft could use some improvement on.

I am, however pleased with the fact that I get a name, a location, a rating, and an ETA when I get a Lyft request. Sometimes a photo of the passenger, too.

In my market, at least, Uber keeps most of that a secret. Only gives a rating, and an ETA on the ping.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

toolian said:


> I agree, but uber doesn't charge the driver the safe ride fee.


Yes and no.

Let's use the minimum fares of both companies (in Dallas) as an example:

Uber: *$3.50*
Uber SRF: *$1.00*
Uber applies the Safe Rider Fee within the minimum fare, thus the rider is charged $3.50 while the minimum fare the driver see is actually $2.50 from which Uber then takes out their 20% leaving us, $2.00

Lyft: *$4.00*
Lyft SRF: *$1.50*
Lyft applies the Safe Rider Fee AFTERWARDS, thus the rider is charged $5.50, while the driver sees $4.00. Lyft takes out their 20%, leaving the driver with $3.20

This comes into play later on when doing taxes.
For Uber, the SRF is included in your total income and you must deduct it as an expense (even though you never saw the money).
For Lyft, the SRF is not included as part of your total income.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> Let's use the minimum fares of both companies (in Dallas) as an example:
> 
> ...


You do realize that there is absolutely no difference between the 2 examples above, except the gross fare amount? What anyone 'sees' is a difference in window dressing, not the result. The bottom line is the same for both (except that the Lyft SRF is 50% higher than the Uber SRF)


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

AFL2015 said:


> I want to prefer Lyft, but I can get near back-to-back rides on Uber - n0t Lyft. When I keep both apps open at the same time I ALWAYS get an Uber hit first....


I live in DFW and use both. If you ALWAYS get an Uber ping first, you would NEVER have a single Lyft ride. If that isn't the case, then it's not ALWAYS. From what I see, the MAJORITY of the time, Uber will ping first.
However, I have also experienced periods of time where I get several Lyft requests (back to back).. and never get a chance to turn Uber back on.

If you really think about it, the issue is really about too many Lyft drivers, not enough Lyft riders. Too much supply, not enough demand.
Lyft has to improve on their marketing and customer-branding.
Working with Southwest did help them. Met many new Lyft users recently because of that effort, so finally Lyft made a move in the right direction.
The past few weeks, I have been noticing a trend where my Lyft cash flow was nearly equivalent to my Uber cash flow.
This past week however, that was not the case. Made about $800 from Uber and only $180ish from Lyft.
Surprisingly, I had a lot more tips from Uber riders than usual, but I also had considerably more trips through Uber... the ratio of tips received to trips given is still in Lyft's favor.

There are times I turn off Lyft or ignore requests from Lyft (like early this morning - Heading towards DFW from Arlington and I get a ping 27 minutes away in downtown Fort Worth... oh HELL NO - esp after Lyft (AND Uber) requests have been cancelled by the rider within the first 5 minutes several times over the past 2 hours).

Just the same, if anyone would rather focus solely on Uber, go for it.
That is fine by me, as it would hopefully mean fewer Lyft drivers on the road.
I like getting 2 paychecks a week and I don't mind helping Lyft get a better footing in DFW.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> I live in DFW and use both. If you ALWAYS get an Uber ping first, you would NEVER have a single Lyft ride. If that isn't the case, then it's not ALWAYS. From what I see, the MAJORITY of the time, Uber will ping first.
> However, I have also experienced periods of time where I get several Lyft requests (back to back).. and never get a chance to turn Uber back on.


I'm glad to hear that, hope it continues for you and spreads to other markets. 
Competition is good for us all.


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Some of the well-thought comments go well with the mantra that I tell anyone who cares to listen: This is a nascent and volatile industry. Your strategy and mindset must be fluid, because the thing that works this week may not work the next. Further, the strategy you choose may not work for others. Don't be so quick to project your brand of "success" on everyone else.

And you'll be happier if you're prepared to walk away at some point..


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You do realize that there is absolutely no difference between the 2 examples above, except the gross fare amount? What anyone 'sees' is a difference in window dressing, not the result. The bottom line is the same for both (except that the Lyft SRF is 50% higher than the Uber SRF)


You do realize I was responding to this statement:
_"I agree, but Uber doesn't charge the driver the safe ride fee."_

Of which I said Yes AND No.
The no, mainly references the fact that technically, Uber DOES charge us the SRF, when it comes time for taxes. It is considered part of our income and must be deducted at the end of the year when filing.
From the looks of how Lyft handles the SRF, it will not be applied to the money we make from Lyft.

'Window dressing' or not, there is a distinction.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> You do realize I was responding to this statement:
> _"I agree, but Uber doesn't charge the driver the safe ride fee." ..._'Window dressing' or not, there is a distinction.


Not in my opinion. Uber does not charge the driver a SRF... they charge the RIDER the SRF - and collect it through their "partner". That's what the partner agreement says. I see no practical or legal distinction. If there's a point you are trying to make, I think it's a point with no impact on anything.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Not in my opinion. Uber does not charge the driver a SRF... they charge the RIDER the SRF - and collect it through their "partner". That's what the partner agreement says. I see no practical or legal distinction. If there's a point you are trying to make, I think it's a point with no impact on anything.


Distinction: Lyft makes it very clear that they are only charging the rider. Uber does not.
Therefore it impacts new drivers who need to be aware of how it is viewed when it comes to taxes.

With your logic, Uber (or Lyft for that matter) is not '_charging_' us 20% to use their app, they are simply '_collecting it through their partner_'.
Because anything deducted before we get our pay is essentially "_window dressing_".

What is REPORTED to the IRS on our 1099, is what we were apparently PAID for our services as an Independent Contractor with Uber..
Therefore ANYTHING we deduct is a COST (aka charge).


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Distinction: Lyft makes it very clear that they are only charging the rider. Uber does not.
> Therefore it impacts new drivers who need to be aware of how it is viewed when it comes to taxes.
> 
> With your logic, Uber (or Lyft for that matter) is not '_charging_' us 20% to use their app, they are simply '_collecting it through their partner_'.
> ...


True enough - but it's a non-financially impacting distinctio - as I said.
It's semantics.
If a new driver doesn't understand the difference between the passengers FARE and their own EARNINGS - with all of the info provided by Uber and everywhere else, that's the DRIVER's problem


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> True enough - but it's a non-financially impacting distinction


If you did 4700 trips in a year that would be $4700 additional SRF income you are receiving unless you deduct it.
Sounds like that would have financial impact on someone...

Oh sorry, I should acknowledge your disclaimer about uneducated drivers. Shame, shame on them.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> If you did 4700 trips in a year that would be $4700 additional SRF income you are receiving ...


You can't just say that part... the rest of the sentence is
If you did 4700 trips in a year that would be $4700 additional SRF income you are receiving *and $4700 additional expenses*.
(Yes - I know you said "unless you deduct it")
Suggesting that someone would not deduct their expenses has nothing to do with the topic.
Financially, it is a non-impact fee from both companies that does not effect driver earnings.
*It's a distinction without a difference.*


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Lyft is no better than Uber. The tip function is great but it only (slightly) makes up for the lack of rides. I can only speak for the Chicago marketplace though where they have marketed EXTENSIVELY to the ******bag, granola/hipster/the car my Dad gave me finally went kaputz and drunk crowd (even the day drunk sports fanatics).

Their hourly guarantees and Power Driver Bonus is geared to keep you EXCLUSIVE to them (i.e. their slave/*****).

Lyft does get an extra * for blocking passengers you rate 3* or below though.

If they gained marketshare they'd be sticking it to you worse than a broomstick..... or Uber.

Don't believe the hype.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Veller said:


> One Lyft's major shortcoming is drivers' inability to know whether they received a prime time ping or a regular one. Two days ago I was at The Forum in LA in the center of 150% Prime time zone. Got a ping from right there. Didn't even have to move the car. Passengers came to me. It was a hassle to get out of there. According to my calculations, it should have been around $50 trip. When I ended it, to my utter astonishment, it was a regular ride without ANY prime time surcharge. Obviously if I knew it before hand I would never have accepted this ride considering that even Uber had *2x surge at the moment I accepted that ping. I wrote Lyft asking how is it possible that in the middle of 150% surcharge I got a regular ping and still waiting on their answer. After this incident I lost my trust in Lyft and currently don't have any desire to take their jobs. I wonder if there is a way to know what kind of ping you accept?


In Chicago Lyft's "Prime Time" NEVER went above 1.5x (or 150% as shown on the app) however one of their clueless drivers percieved it. You say half full, I say half empty kinda deal. 150% sure has a nice ring to it though doesn't it? Jason or Danny, their average 420 tokin' driver here wouldn't know the dif.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh My said:


> In Chicago Lyft's "Prime Time" NEVER went above 1.5x (or 150% as shown on the app) however one of their clueless drivers percieved it. You say half full, I say half empty kinda deal. 150% sure has a nice ring to it though doesn't it? Jason or Danny, their average 420 tokin' driver here wouldn't know the dif.


I've never had a problem with the practicality of surge/prime pricing.
I've just always had a problem with the idiocy of the way it's marketed
which has caused bad impressions and bad press all over the world.

If the marketing had been done by a marketer instead of a kid with wet ink on their business diploma,
the standard rate would be $3.50/mi (or whatever)
and a discount would be in effect during slow times
(instead of the other way around - as it is now).

If they'd done it that way, riders would be trying to 'catch the discount' and be happy about it
instead of trying to 'avoid the surge' and getting pissed off.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> don't get in a accident. The deductible should be the last thing on your mind. You get into an accident and you will be dropped by your insurance company. Uber still not a better company because they have a cheaper deductible.


Whether he was legit or not, I picked up a drunk commercial insurance agent that "handles the Uber account" in Chicago. I drove him to Glen Ellyn from downtown against my better judgement. I saved him from a thug with his hands in his puffy coat that he gave $5 to. I said "Hey' over here!" before Martel Jackson knocked him out and took it all.

Granted, again, he was three sheets to the wind, he told me the Uber plan is NOT a "deductible". It's a REIMBURSEMENT. You get the car fixed out-of-pocket (or file a claim with your own insurance carrier - LOL) THEN Uber will REIMBURSE you $1,000 IF they answer your email or remember who you are.

Reimbursement/Deductible = BIG F'in difference.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I've never had a problem with the practicality of surge/prime pricing.
> I've just always had a problem with the idiocy of the way it's marketed
> which has caused bad impressions and bad press all over the world.
> 
> ...


Even some of the Lyft riders were confused in Chicago. 150%???!!!! Well then I'm taking Uber because they're only at 1.9x right now!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Whether he was legit or not, I picked up a drunk commercial insurance agent that "handles the Uber account" in Chicago. I drove him to Glen Ellyn from downtown against my better judgement. I saved him from a thug with his hands in his puffy coat that he gave $5 to. I said "Hey' over here!" before Martel Jackson knocked him out and took it all.
> 
> Granted, again, he was three sheets to the wind, he told me the Uber plan is NOT a "deductible". It's a REIMBURSEMENT. You get the car fixed out-of-pocket (or file a claim with your own insurance carrier - LOL) THEN Uber will REIMBURSE you $1,000 IF they answer your email or remember who you are.
> 
> Reimbursement/Deductible = BIG F'in difference.


It's more complicated than that.
You have to distinguish between

 collision coverage and liability coverage, 
 whether an accident was in stage 1, 2, or 3 (or by some definitions, stage 4)
 and whose is 'at fault'.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> It's more complicated than that.
> You have to distinguish between
> 
> collision coverage and liability coverage,
> ...


Who is at fault is irrelevant when your $$$ maker/car sits idle while this is all pondered by a 23 year old Uber CSR, a 20 year old James River Insurance "diversity" CSR and your own insurance company...if you were stupid enough to contact them in the first place.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Absolutely true... if you've come to count on your ride-share weekly income as part of your budget and your car is tied up for weeks in repair, you are totally screwed unless you have a second car that's registered with for rides.


----------



## cb80907 (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Oh My said:


> In Chicago Lyft's "Prime Time" NEVER went above 1.5x (or 150% as shown on the app) however one of their clueless drivers percieved it. You say half full, I say half empty kinda deal. 150% sure has a nice ring to it though doesn't it? Jason or Danny, their average 420 tokin' driver here wouldn't know the dif.


150% does not equate to 1.5, it is 2.5
1.5 is the same as 50%.

Uber multiplies with a ratio, Lyft adds a percentage. Important to understand the difference.

$10 fare x 1.5 = $15
$10 fare + 150% = $25


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Lyft is no better than Uber. The tip function is great but it only (slightly) makes up for the lack of rides. I can only speak for the Chicago marketplace though where they have marketed EXTENSIVELY to the ******bag, granola/hipster/the car my Dad gave me finally went kaputz and drunk crowd (even the day drunk sports fanatics).
> 
> Their hourly guarantees and Power Driver Bonus is geared to keep you EXCLUSIVE to them (i.e. their slave/*****).
> 
> ...


I hadn't heard any hype about Lyft vs Uber before I joined both. Drove Uber in April and May, Lyft in June, ran both simultaneously in July, and have now focused mainly on Lyft.

In my experience here in Massachusetts, Lyft is the better app and company. Not only are rates higher but guarantees are more frequent. I haven't experienced a significant increase in miles or gas but do earn more since I started focusing on Lyft. Weekly tips average 15-20% of gross fares, I received tips from Uber riders in 1 out of 23 trips.

Can't see how giving me back their profit is putting me in slavery. Perhaps I'm in a unique scenario but I live far enough outside of the city that there aren't many requests here. So I'll usually drive to Boston when I plan on being aggressive and working 8-10 of the busiest hours. But I also log hours while watching tv or doing chores at home. If a ride pings I run out and come back home if it doesn't take me far. So I rack up the hours required easily. And at the end of a week getting a $200 bonus on my $1000 in fares is nothing to scoff at.

Lastly, Lyft has the right idea with double sided bonus. I got a couple Uber passengers to sign up to drive, they never finished the trips required in time because there was no incentive for them. With Lyft my referred driver has a $1000 bonus dangling in front of them to motivate them and get me mine. I also signed up for Lyft with the $1500 four week guaranteed earnings. They bonused me between $300-800 each week.

Honestly could have sat home and been given a bigger bonus chunk but I realized i should use those 4 weeks to get a free feel for the best times and areas to drive, not to mention the higher my fares/lower the guarantee the more i made in power driver bonus so instead of $1200 after commission i was making $1400+.

Passengers are nicer, more chatty, and generally have fewer horror stories on Lyft than Uber. It's also nice that Lyft doesn't bombard me almost daily with texts and emails reminding me they can lease me a brand new car or that i can get $300 for referring a driver. So yeah, I'm team Lyft. Especially after Uber just dropped rates here with a 6 hour notice.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> heres a few reasons why
> Lyft is better then uber and why drivers should always support lyft over uber pings..
> Lyft has a tip function on the app ( I've gotten a 15 dollar tip of a 30 dollar ride.)
> Lyft always try to pay drivers a decent pay per mile
> ...


Lyft and Uber are one and the same, do you actually think if lyft was in Uber's position they would be as accommodating.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Lyft and Uber are one and the same, do you actually think if lyft was in Uber's position they would be as accommodating.


Lol, yes.
They're already doing things that uber isn't doing that drivers want. If they're one In the same then continue driving for uber.... apparently you have poor insight


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Lol, yes.
> They're already doing things that uber isn't doing that drivers want. If they're one In the same then continue driving for uber.... apparently you have poor insight


The blind leading the blind, whatever makes you feel better.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> The blind leading the blind, whatever makes you feel better.


I see clearly the 900-1100 dollars lyft put in my back account without even picking up a pax. That's just one Incentive lyft has over uber. I'll continue being blind laughing all the way to the bank. Have fun driving for uber.....


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I see clearly the 900-1100 dollars lyft put in my back account without even picking up a pax. That's just one Incentive lyft has over uber. I'll continue being blind laughing all the way to the bank. Have fun driving for uber.....


So that is incentive money by referring more drivers "your competition", what money if any do you earn net from the Lyft fares, and how many dead miles do you log to go pick up those lyft pax, and how often do you sleep in the car doing it.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> So that is incentive money by referring more drivers "your competition", what money if any do you earn net from the Lyft fares, and how many dead miles do you log to go pick up those lyft pax, and how often do you sleep in the car doing it.


That's my experience with Lyft's "bonuses". If you need a quick few extra $$$ next week go for it but in the end run you burned an extra tank of gas and put an unneccesary 300 additional miles on your car. Nevermind the time.

Robbing Peter to pay Paul was my experience with Lyft bonuses in Chicago.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> So that is incentive money by referring more drivers "your competition", what money if any do you earn net from the Lyft fares, and how many dead miles do you log to go pick up those lyft pax, and how often do you sleep in the car doing it.


Clearly you didn't read my other post on how I make my money with lyft. You just commented on the initial post. I'm not having this same debate with another deranged uber x lover. So continue not making money with uber x and I will continue making money with lyft.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Oh My said:


> That's my experience with Lyft's "bonuses". If you need a quick few extra $$$ next week go for it but in the end run you burned an extra tank of gas and put an unneccesary 300 additional miles on your car. Nevermind the time.
> 
> Robbing Peter to pay Paul was my experience with Lyft bonuses in Chicago.


 the proof is in the pudding on this forum 95% of the posters hate uber. So I'm not going to get in a pointless debate about uber being better with the other 5% that cheer for uber.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> the proof is in the pudding on this forum 95% of the posters hate uber. So I'm not going to get in a pointless debate about uber being better with the other 5% that cheer for uber.


I hate both Uber and Lyft. I'm an Equal Opportunity Hater.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Oh My said:


> I hate both Uber and Lyft. I'm an Equal Opportunity Hater.


I just promote the lesser of the 2 evils. They both pay me about 1000 bucks each a week. But if I have to pick a winner or a company I rather have win the ride share buisness Battle, hands down it would be lyft.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I just promote the lesser of the 2 evils. They both pay me about 1000 bucks each a week. But if I have to pick a winner or a company I rather have win the ride share buisness Battle, hands down it would be lyft.


So you do sleep in your car, if that's what you like to do more power to you, because you don't make $1000 net a week with uber or lyft unless you drive a million miles and practicaly sleep in your car and have no life. To each his/her own.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Did you come up with that all on your own. And by looking at your handle you are probably not the brightest bulp in the light fixture.


Lol another virgin joke! Gosh, your sooo witty.. unlike you I use my brain to make money not to impress people on a drivers for uber forum...


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> You just quoted your own post, like I said, not the brightest bulp.


 okay..... I don't see what you see. But your off the topic of this thread.....


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> So you do sleep in your car, if that's what you like to do more power to you, because you don't make $1000 net a week with uber or lyft unless you drive a million miles and practicaly sleep in your car and have no life. To each his/her own.


I don't understand why you think one needs to sleep in their car to make $1k. I average around $25/hour in gross fares with Lyft. I drive in the city for about 40 hours/week and am online for the other 10 or so hours with few requests when I'm at home on the North Shore cleaning, reading watching netflix or playing games. This gets me the power driver bonus every week, I take home at least $1k after gas.

What a lot of drivers who complain about depreciation, and the bottom line profit seem to forget is that you're using a lot of your formally personal expenses for business purposes, meaning you can deduct them from your tax liabiliy. You can't just say "I earned $1/mile on average. $0.20 goes to Uber/Lyft, $0.10 goes to gas, $0.50 goes to depreciation, and $0.10 goes to maintenance/cleaning. So I am only making $0.10/mile!" That is the wrong way to approach business.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

BostonBarry said:


> I don't understand why you think one needs to sleep in their car to make $1k. I average around $25/hour in gross fares with Lyft. I drive in the city for about 40 hours/week and am online for the other 10 or so hours with few requests when I'm at home on the North Shore cleaning, reading watching netflix or playing games. This gets me the power driver bonus every week, I take home at least $1k after gas.
> 
> What a lot of drivers who complain about depreciation, and the bottom line profit seem to forget is that you're using a lot of your formally personal expenses for business purposes, meaning you can deduct them from your tax liabiliy. You can't just say "I earned $1/mile on average. $0.20 goes to Uber/Lyft, $0.10 goes to gas, $0.50 goes to depreciation, and $0.10 goes to maintenance/cleaning. So I am only making $0.10/mile!" That is the wrong way to approach business.


Uber x and their cheap rates have their drivers sleeping in the car.


----------

